# Re Sell Of Costmetics



## glamourbydawn (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi All,

Not sure if I am in the right forum, but would really appreciate your feedback on this.

I am wondering about buying from suppliers - genuine cosmetics here in Ireland.  But want to know about laws, legislation etc on same.

Can anyone plse advise,

xxxxxxxx


----------



## sheyla lopez (Jan 16, 2011)

if they are legit ones you  buy them they are yours ...


----------



## LC (Jan 16, 2011)

it sounds like it could be really tricky, i'd invest in an hour of a lawyer's time


----------



## sheyla lopez (Jan 17, 2011)

ok thanks


----------

